# Chrome Dipping / Re-Chroming In SoMd ?



## Dodgem250

Anyone know any leads on local shops able to to re-chrome bumpers?


----------



## wildlowrider

There's a speed shop right outside the main gate of andrews airforce base. Can't think of the name of the shop....but I bet they would know where to get your bumper dipped.


----------



## _MightyMouse_

Speed Unlimited is the place I believe you're talking about..


----------



## blazinlow89

This is where my uncle got his done for his bike.

Armor Chrome & Polishing, Inc.

I know its not SOMD, but its expensive to run a chrome shop.


----------



## flomaster

_MightyMouse_ said:


> Speed Unlimited is the place I believe you're talking about..



Speed Unreachable is more like it.  Best place is to go online and seek a place out.  There is a place in Capital Heights but not sure where it is or what its called.  Have heard they are very good.  Think its called the Chrome Factory.


----------



## VduvUMarie

Anyone have a ballpark figure of how much it would be to dip a set of wheels?


----------



## dave1959

Anlon Plating...South side of Richmond,


----------



## _MightyMouse_

www.usachrome.com

14" - 17", per wheel  $149 
18" - 19", per wheel  $159 
20"- 21", per wheel  $169 
22", per wheel $179 
24", per wheel  $189


----------



## blazinlow89

_MightyMouse_ said:


> www.usachrome.com
> 
> 14" - 17", per wheel  $149
> 18" - 19", per wheel  $159
> 20"- 21", per wheel  $169
> 22", per wheel $179
> 24", per wheel  $189



Thats about what baltimore chrome qouted me.


----------



## VduvUMarie

_MightyMouse_ said:


> www.usachrome.com
> 
> 14" - 17", per wheel  $149
> 18" - 19", per wheel  $159
> 20"- 21", per wheel  $169
> 22", per wheel $179
> 24", per wheel  $189



Thanks!


----------



## DILLIGAF

flomaster said:


> Speed Unreachable is more like it.  Best place is to go online and seek a place out.  There is a place in Capital Heights but not sure where it is or what its called.  Have heard they are very good.  Think its called the Chrome Factory.



I've used the Chrome Foctory to chrome motorcycle parts. Very poor quality work, they lost parts then LIED about where they were & when they would be done. When they finally replace the parts they were not chromed & they were the wrong parts. Also stay away from Metro Plating in Montgomery County. I used them & got very poor quality work. Instead of chrome all of the parts had a gold tint to them. I was told this was due to the use of old plating chemicals.


----------



## KingFish

flomaster said:


> Speed Unreachable is more like it.  Best place is to go online and seek a place out.  There is a place in Capital Heights but not sure where it is or what its called.  Have heard they are very good.  Think its called the Chrome Factory.



I think you mean Speed Unreasonable.


----------



## DILLIGAF

KingFish said:


> I think you mean Speed Unreasonable.



No I don't mean speed unreasonable. They don't do in house chrome plating. I mean Chrome Factory & Metro Plating.


----------



## Go G-Men

VduvUMarie said:


> Anyone have a ballpark figure of how much it would be to dip a set of wheels?




Car wheels or Motorcycle wheels?


----------

